# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Lapiz a través del billete (misled)

## joaquin

Nombre: misled

Se puede comprar en:
Yo lo compré en Bazar de magia

Precio: 9 pesos

Creador: ni idea

Examinable: puede darse a examinar al final

Dificultad: media

Puntaje del 1 al 10: 8

Efecto: El mago pide un billete prestado y luego lo atraviesa con un lapiz. Después se retira el lapiz del billte, y el billete está intacto. Finalmente el lapiz también puede darse a examinar.

Comentarios: Muy bueno para presentar como close-up, especialmente si el billete prestado es de valor alto, ya que le causará mucho impacto al dueño del billete al ver que lo atravesamos con el lapiz.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Sí, es un efecto que me encanta, yo lo adquiri directamente de tiendamagia.


Agregar tambien que el creador del mismo es TIMOTHY WENK, y que este efecto fue popularizado por David Copperfield.

----------


## r.zamora

En la web de Pinguin lo presentan en un par de ocasiones y el efecto, en dos tiempos, tal como lo realizan, me parece mejor presentado que las explicaciones que viene en el producto de Tienda Mágica (que es donde yo lo compré) y casi "más mágico" que el de Magic (casa francesa que lo comercializa en El Corte Inglés). Aunque, claro, sobre gustos...

----------


## coronas

el corte ingles :Confused: ? en que seccion :Confused: 
gracias

----------


## Iñigo

a mi me parece muy bueno porque el boli se puede dar a examinar al final y la gente se moskea. pero lo q no se es q efectos se puden hacer a parte de el de tienda magia. q alguien me lo scuente por privado.

----------


## Mr Poza

Coronas en el corte ingles en la seccion de juguetes. Me parece que no lo hay en todos los cortes ingleses yo he visto cosas de magia en el de la castellana en Madrid y es un "stand" donde hay un tipo que te hace juegos para venderte. Recuerdo que habia el boli este, varios tipos de barajas trucadas como la radio, la biselada, otra con el dorso para hacer el card toon (la calidas de las barajas no es buena y son de tamaño bridge) el dado este de cobre que adivinas que numero te han puesto, cubiletes pequeños de plastico uno de unas monedas y no recuerdo que mas.

----------


## Ella

si, esta muy chulo ese efecto pero tambien he visto en penguin un dia buscando como palabra "sankey" un efecto en el que a un billete se le pegaba con celo por atras un papel firmado, el boli lo atravesaba y al mostrar todo, el billete estaba intacto y el papel pegado roto...aun no se como se hace pero os aseguro que impacta mas que el boli.
el corte ingles por ratos tiene buenas cosas, le da unos yuyus...en diciembre vendian sets de magia profesional hechos en inglaterra, con rutinas de cuerdas, bolas de esponja, barajas, barajas biceladas...etc, etc, claro, el pequeño valia mas de 100 euros, yo me lo iva a comprar pero solo por las bolas, pero buscando buscando en internet me las compre en madrid en una tienda de magia :D
besos

----------


## Ella

mm, no se, eran 3 mega cajas...una pequeña y otra que me llegaba poco mas de la altura de la rodilla desde el suelo. besitos

----------


## MrKhaki

Ella, respecto a ese efecto de penguin... no es complicado. No es ni mejro ni peor, lo puede enlazar como parte de una rutina con el otro efecto. Empiezas con el papel firmado y el celo..... y después lo haces sin papel, viendo atravesar el boli visiblemente el papel. Y si como tercera opción usas el "misled", pues ni te cuento.......... efectos muy chulos todos ellos.

----------


## Felipe

Yo lo suelo tener encima de la mesa y en algún juego previo lo utilizo para escribir alguna predicción. Luego, después de haber demostrado su normalidad, atravieso el billete y lo doy a examinar.

Está muy bien y en algunas tiendas los he visto auténticamente de lujo (pero carillos).

----------


## magomartin

lo tengo y lo utilizo mucho,
para mi es mejor que el boli, porque puedes dar a firmar el billete con el mismo lapiz, y lo entregas para examen al finalizar.
ademas de atrevesar el lapiz de la forma mas conocida, puedes doblar el billete en forma de "v" y colocar el lapiz en el centro. y sujetando el billete por los dos extremos, tirar del lapiz hacia abajo muy despacio y ves como atraviesa el lapiz por la mitad. todo se da a examinar, lapiz y billete, antes y despues.  MUY BUENO,   Y BARATO

----------


## rochester

Creo que se estan mezclando varios conceptos e intentare aclararlos.

El misled es un lapiz que atraviesa el billete de forma muy visible y al menos de dos formas distintas pero preciosas cada una de ellas.
Despues se puede examinar tanto el billete como el lapiz y podeis ver el efecto en uno de los especiales de David Copperfield.

Con el boligrafo no se pueden hacer los mismos pases y para muchos espectadores resulta evidente, tambien es verdad que hay muchas versiones, y tambien se puede dar a examinar.

Las cajas que venden en El Corty son las  de la casa O.I.D. avaladas por Jean Pierre Vallarino de origen frances.

Los articulos de Marvins son muy dificiles de encontrar en algun establecimiento a no ser que sean remesas de hace varios años.

Un saludo

----------


## pedrolas

daniel la valoración que haces de este juego en tienda magia no se corresponde con tres estrellas de cinco,eso es como un aprobado un poco alto no?
al sacar el boligrafo del billete se saca sin arrimarlo a una orilla del billete?
este juego se le puede hacer a la misma gente otro dia?
gracias y saludos

----------


## Daniel Quiles

No recuerdo cuantas estrellas le di yo a este juego, pero ahora que lo pienso me parece que el MISLED no esta en el catalogo de tienda.

Te estas equivocando, el que hay en la tienda es el boligrafo PERFECT PEN y es distinto al juego del que aqui se esta hablando que es el misled, que es un lapiz. Aunque tambien puedes conseguirlo en tienda magia. Al misled le daria un 5 en estrellas, al boli tengo puesto un tres pero era porque era la primera puntuacion que daba y no sabia como iba, le subiria una estrella mas.

Pero eso, que no os confundais, el MISLED es el lapiz y el PERFECT PEN el boligrafo.

Las diferencia entre ambos creo que mayormente son las penetraciones y salidas ya que en el lapiz MISLED son a mi parecer mas visuales. El boligrafo se puede sacar del billete sin arimarlo (sin que se noe) al extremo, digamos que estando en el centro, dandole un tiron hacia atras.

----------


## powerchisper

Yo he empleado los 2 , actualmente uso el Misled.

Ambos efectos son guapisimos , pero hay ciertas diferencias.El Misled es mas bonito , aunque requiere mas practica y no se puede hacer en las mismas condiciones ( de angulos y tal ).
El Perfect Pen se puede hacer hasta a 5 cm de la cara , sin que se note sin embargo el misled no conviene hacerlo a menos de dos metros.
Para mi lo peor de las diferencias viene en el momento del clean- up ( prefiero elñ misled ya que en el otro a veces me han preguntado por que le quito la capucha al boli.

Por cierto se aceptan sugerencias para la descarga en los dos trucos gracias y un saludo desde Sevilla

----------


## pacotaco

una pretuntita....lo que se ve en el video del bomber...lo haces con el pen perfect :Confused: ?? :roll:

----------


## pacotaco

yo estoy practicandolo, pero no se que coño hacer al final cuando doy el boli para exasminar....como descargo??

he pensado en por ejemplo meterne la mano el el bolsillo para coger un billete nuevo con la excusa de cambiarselo por el de la firma para que no tuviera el billete pintado.......

no se podria ser una forma no?

alguna idea?

----------


## Iñigo

Cuando terminas de hacer el juego das el billete a examinar, y es ahí cuando sacas del lápiz el gimmick y te lo llevas al bolsillo mientras tiras el lápiz a la mesa y dices que se puede examinar también.Si no me explico bien mándame un privado con tu mail y te mando un vídeo que lo explica

----------


## magotamarit

Pues, yo voy a ser de los primeros que vote a favor de los bolis.

El misled es un efecto genial, pero tiene el problema de que no se puede hacer rodeado.
Existe el perfect pen de cornelius, un boligrafo que se puede dar a examinar antes y despues, con el que el espectador firma el billete si lo desea, y se atraviesa. Se puede realizar rodeado y no se cambia el boligrafo.

Parece que lo este vendiendo jejeje!
Os lo recomiendo!
De todos modos, otra opcion es llevar ambos, ya que quizas os pregunten oye, y con otro boligrafo me lo puedes hacer? Mira pues si, llevo por aqui un lapiz...

 :Smile1:

----------


## Platiquini

Y otra opción es llevar un paquetito de post-it de esos chiquititos y hacer el "dough" con cualquier lápiz o bolígrafo o rotulador o ramita de árbol (en una ocasión lo hice con una ramita) que te presten, je, je.

----------


## pacotaco

perdon marcos , que es un dough :Confused:  o explica un pelin mas si puede eso del rotulador o la ramita en el post-it....sies que puedes...si no por privado pleases!!!!

----------


## Platiquini

"Dough" es un juego que comercializa Jay Sankey y que es totalmente "impromptu". Pides un billete y un lápiz o bolígrafo prestados y pones más o menos en el centro del billete un papelito pequeño, tipo "post-it". Doblas el billete por la mitad a lo ancho e inmediatamente atraviesas con el lápiz billete y papelito (al menos esa es la pedazo de impresión que da). Retiras el lápiz, estiras el billete y por último retiras el papelito de post-it. El papelito está agujereado y el billete está intacto.
Lo que avalora este juego es su naturaleza "impromptu" y lo ingenioso que es. No es demasiado difícil de ejecutar. No te recomiendo comprarlo, búscate algún vídeo explicativo en internet. Saludos.

----------


## BITTOR

Yo tengo el boli de la casa OID y bueno no creo que tenga el mismo acabado que el perfect pen pero no esta mal.La verdad es que este efecto es muy engañoso aunque yo no lo he usado mucho porque no me termina de convencer el aspecto del boligrafo pero ya digo que el efecto es para darle la maxima puntuacion,la sensacion de el boli penetrando el billete es inmejorable.La forma de descargar el gimmick?Pues yo estoy con el boli penetrando el billete en la derecha y entonces agarro el billete y lo arranco del boli sonando como si este estuviera roto y tirandolo a la mesa mientras con la derecha pongo el boli un momento en la izquierda y empalmo el gimmick en los dedos meñique y anular mientras con el pulgar derecho saco el tapon y tiro todo a la mesa para que lo examinen.No es complicado,es cuestion de practicarlo un poco en el espejo y ver los angulos y hacer que todos los movimientos queden naturales.Yo tengo una preguntilla para el que haya visto los dos boligrafos,el perfect pen y el de la casa OID,que opinais sobre el aspecto de estos?es mejor el perfect pen verdad?se puede recargar el perfect pen?Y por cierto:el perfect pen de cornelius no es el boli que parece de lujo?

----------


## DavidSOL

Como sugerencia, el misled no solo se puede hacer con un lápiz, sino que se puede hacer con un bolígrafo Bic de punta fina que tambien son hexagonales y naranjas, así tienes un boli y no un lápiz que es un poco más usual.

Mis 2 cetimos.

----------


## TTM

Ese juego no lo conozco, pero como dice Platiquini y totalmente gratis(bueno tiens que comprar post-it de esos chicos) puedes hacer el efecto dough, la verdad es que a quien se lo he hecho se ha quedado con la boca abierta... ya que era su billete y su boli  :Smile1:

----------


## magick16

Yo tambien los compre me parece un juego estupendo y con gran impacto en el publico.Ademas luego lo das a supervisar impresionante.
Y no es dificil de acerlo al principio te va a costar cordinar en frente de las personas pero una ves q ya tienes soltura es muy bueno.

----------


## alberhoudini

yo acabo de comprarlo y me encanta, creo que es el mejor juego que tengo. la gente no se lo puede creer cuando lo vee. este tipo de juegos son los mejores, baratos, transportables e incribles

----------


## Nik

hablando de los juegos de cote ingles mirar este no tiene desperdicio
http://www.elcorteingles.es/multitie...pam=6&tpam=scc

----------


## alberhoudini

es la levitacion de balducci? si has comprado la levitacion del corte ingles puedes explicar a grandes rasgos en que consiste.
gracias

----------


## arimarjul

Hola
fui a una tienda de magia y me dijeron que trabajaban el Misled pero el lapiz es azul y redondo y por ende tambien el Gimmick es azul y redondo
 queria saber si alguien lo ha probado porque hasta ahoara siempre vi el qe tiene el lapiz amarillo y octogonal

bueno gracias

----------


## naniiiito

> Cuando terminas de hacer el juego das el billete a examinar, y es ahí cuando sacas del lápiz el gimmick y te lo llevas al bolsillo mientras tiras el lápiz a la mesa y dices que se puede examinar también.Si no me explico bien mándame un privado con tu mail y te mando un vídeo que lo explica


me pordias mandar ese video que explica el funcionamiento del MISLED es que lo he comprado y la verdad que las instrucciones no ayudan mucho
estaria muy agradecido
un saludo
Daniel

naniiito@hotmail.com

----------

